# Karma black ring mech



## Mofat786 (8/11/20)

In need of some help please..decided to strip a recently aquired black ring mech...upon assembly again the fire button doesnt seem to have that springy effect anymore and pushing the button pushes the entire button up..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/11/20)

Did you remove the spring?


----------



## Mofat786 (9/11/20)

Resistance said:


> Did you remove the spring?


Lol ...if there was a spring in it i didnt see it tbh when i took it apart..any idea how big this soring is?


----------



## Hakhan (9/11/20)

if it is the Geekvape mech, it uses magnets. make sure when you put the magnets back in, they of the same polarity ie they should be pushing against each other and not being attracted to each other. Those magnet can be quite tricky and can flip around very easily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (9/11/20)

Post pics please


----------



## Mofat786 (9/11/20)

Hakhan said:


> if it is the Geekvape mech, it uses magnets. make sure when you put the magnets back in, they of the same polarity ie they should be pushing against each other and not being attracted to each other. Those magnet can be quite tricky and can flip around very easily.


Aah i see those magnets are definitely another story lemme give it a go..i will let u knw how it goes lol


----------



## Mofat786 (9/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Post pics please


Lemme try these magnete quick then il post some pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mofat786 (11/11/20)

Hakhan said:


> if it is the Geekvape mech, it uses magnets. make sure when you put the magnets back in, they of the same polarity ie they should be pushing against each other and not being attracted to each other. Those magnet can be quite tricky and can flip around very easily.


And we have a winner lol...bloody hell would never have guessed that putting those magnets back in reverse polarity would give it the "spring" effect..all sorted shot bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

